# A short prelude in an early modernist style



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

norm! could it be more expressive ? but it is my personal optinion, do not wory about it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I could probably play it more expressively, yeah.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

from 0:23 - 0:40 I heard before in some where, in other compositions, maybe this is quote. I am usually trying to avoid


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I am not quite understand why pauses at the begin were need


----------

